# Urgent Question



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2018)

I got an iPhone 7 as a graduation present and it's nice and all, but it doesn't appear that you can transfer apps from an Android to an iPhone.  I need someone to confirm that I can transfer Pocket Camp to my new phone before I actually attempt anything because I cannot under any circumstances lose my data.  I'm level 75 and have spent countless hours collecting event items and villager pictures, not to mention I've spent real money on this game.  I need an honest answer.


----------



## J087 (Jun 10, 2018)

Do you have a Nintendo account?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2018)

J087 said:


> Do you have a Nintendo account?



Yeah.


----------



## J087 (Jun 10, 2018)

Than your save-file should be safe. Sign in on your Nintendo account on your new phone and you should be able to continue playing where you left off.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2018)

J087 said:


> Than your save-file should be safe. Sign in on your Nintendo account on your new phone and you should be able to continue playing where you left off.



Ok but I got the Australian version of the game when I live in the US.  Wouldn't that affect my ability to claim my data?


----------



## Bcat (Jun 10, 2018)

You might be able to change your region. Go to your my nintendo account on the internet.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2018)

Bcat said:


> You might be able to change your region. Go to your my nintendo account on the internet.



I think I did it because it asked me to agree to a privacy policy or something when I logged into PC, which almost gave me a heart attack because I thought my data got reset.  Hopefully it'll recognize my account on my other phone.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

Yeah if your Pocket Camp game is linked to your Nintendo account then you should be good. But I would try logging in on the game before taking it off your old phone just for safe measure.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 10, 2018)

I recently bought a new phone and I can't find a way to get my Pocket Camp account on my new phone. I was just going Android to Android, and when I try to log in it says "This Nintendo Account is authorized to a different device" or something like that. I have extensively tried to find a way to unlink to my old device and relink to my new device but I can't figure it out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

Trundle said:


> x


Tbh when I'm having an issue like that I just Google it, cause I'm sure there are many other people having the same problem that have had it solved. Hope that helps


----------



## Trundle (Jun 10, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tbh when I'm having an issue like that I just Google it, cause I'm sure there are many other people having the same problem that have had it solved. Hope that helps



I have already done that haha... There are very few questions online with the same scenario and there are no answers for any of those questions.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 10, 2018)

^or you could always contact nintendo support


----------



## Trundle (Jun 10, 2018)

Actually I think I may have found my problem. I'll update with a complete answer once I have this figured out.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2018)

Trundle said:


> Actually I think I may have found my problem. I'll update with a complete answer once I have this figured out.



Please do.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 10, 2018)

So here is what I did:

Back when the game launched in Australia, I made an account in the Australia region. I stopped playing after a few weeks. I then wiped that old phone for reasons unrelated to this instructional. Here is all you have to do:

1) Install Pocket Camp on your new phone.
2) Set your region to Australia (might not actually be mandatory, I'm not sure)
3) Start the game as normal, and when prompted enter your Nintendo account information to log in. 

The game will not under any circumstances erase your data as far as I can tell. If you get into the game and it doesn't let you link, it doesn't mean your data is lost, so don't worry about it being gone. The only issue I was having is if you don't successfully link your Nintendo account the first time you're prompted to, it doesn't let you try again properly until you reinstall Pocket Camp, which is some kind of bug, but it happens.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks!  I actually just successfully linked my data and am now playing PC on my iPhone.  The only change is that my leaf tickets disappeared, but I only had 3 so it's not a big deal.  Phew!


----------

